
Obama Wants Silicon Valley's Help to Fight Terror Online - bko
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-12-07/obama-wants-silicon-valley-s-help-as-terrorists-embrace-social
======
Albright
So Obama (and Hillary Clinton) wants tech companies to weaken encryption and
strengthen online surveillance techniques, but isn't quite saying it in so
many words, and doesn't really seem to be providing much incentive for them to
do so.

